# Are We Really the Nicest, Friendliest, etc.?



## mudbug

I don't surf forums like ours much at all, and I hear many of you saying how much better this board is than others.

Everybody here seems to get along pretty well most of the time, but is that so rare?

Not looking for greener pastures or anything like that.  Honestly just wondering.  Is the Internet really so ill-natured in general that DC stands out as a shining exception?


----------



## jkath

of course, Mud!
(actually, it's because we all are nice, so Dove doesn't take us out to the woodshed!) lol


----------



## amber

I visit other forums unrelated to cooking, and for the most part they are good.  This is the only food forum I visit so I have nothing to compare it to.  When foodnetwork had a forum, I only went on a few times, and there were problems apparently with "trolls" and thus the reason they decided to discontinue their chat forum.


----------



## Dina

Without a doubt, we are the best here on DC!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Eveybody is nice here.Once in a while there is a little squabbling but its more like siblings do.I think alot of us that came over from the foodtv forums wanted alot nicer forums than what we witnessed there.


----------



## TATTRAT

If I can be frank here for a miniute, This place is FAR superiour to some of the other forums I was on. I have all but abandoned on of the "other sites" for DC. 

To the frank part, no harm intended, but Craigslist food forum is, by far, the most horrible, negative, nasty, negative, and a few explitives I will spare, food related site I have EVER encountered. With the exceptions of a few people on there, everyone was a complete a**! Always negative, and very condisending. Very rarly was any advice offered that was usefull, mainly it was alot of smartA** remarks, and bashing...JMO.

DC>All...


----------



## middie

Of course we are Mud !


----------



## kadesma

_Mudbug,_
_having jumped ship after getting sick to death of bashing, people who only got up each morning so they could see how miserable they could make someone , seeing who they could force to leave the board, little ploys like being friendly, and geeting someones pass word then locking them out of their own setup, getting people to send around pictures so everyone could see what we looked like then refusing to send the pictures back, I got out of there. You couldn't ask the people like the moderators for help, they just patted you on the head or were nasty and refused to do anything to the problem makers..When I came here it took me a good 3 week or more to even open my mouth...Of course, you all were nice and kind, and now you have to listen to me yak all the time..But, I really had a hard time believing this place wasn't a dream..We have a beautifuly run forum here, with great people..I'd never ever consider another food forum ...We can thank all the site helpers,moderators,administrators and ourselves for a place we can gather and enjoy without fear. Yep I've seen a squabble or two, but, they seem to go as fast as they appear..wonder why?  I don't, we might squabble, but we truly care about each other._

_kadesma _


----------



## BlueCat

I have been on some very nice forums, and moderate a couple non-cooking boards.  Some are larger forums than this and some are small.  There are occasional trolls, moreso on more popular topic forums than cooking ones, but if you have decent moderators, it's not a big problem from what I can tell.  I only went to the Food TV one occasionally, and never posted there.  Apparently they didn't want to appoint a moderator, so they just chucked it.  

BC


----------



## suzyQ3

I frequented a political message board that became, before it disappeared, almost consumed by trolls and by those who seemed more interested in personal attacks than in discussion. We have developed a new site that so far seems more above board. Neither site, though, by almost unanimous agreement, has what you call "moderators," which I assume are those who have the ability to censor. Perhaps most members of a politically based forum feel that their freedom to express themselves is paramount.

In any case, I have been so impressed and pleased with this site...for all of my one week or so of membership.  What seemed like a lot of overwhelming bells and whistles have come in very handy. I couldn't believe that I could edit my own comment after posting it and discovering that I made a dumb mistake.

My only slight, truly slight, discomfort is something that just can't be helped: Joining an existing and successful forum in which people have already bonded and have formed friendships can make one feel a bit like an outsider. As a well-known contributor on the political site I mentioned, I used to hear that "complaint" from newbies. They would refer to us regulars as a clique. I have an inkling now of how they felt. It shall pass.


----------



## BlueCat

There do seem to be an "old guard" here who know each other very intimately, but they are pretty nice to everyone for the most part.  I still avoid some topics that seem to be only for them, but that's going to happen from time to time.

BC


----------



## luvs

yes, it is a different sort of site. if it weren't for my student portal, wikipedia, etc., i'd scrap this internet. some sites are ridiculous. 
due to our mods, we are clean & tidy.


----------



## Andy M.

I've been on two other forums where some members made them nasty and unpleasant. I left the first one and the second closed.

This site is better by far than the others.


----------



## QSis

Yes, this is a very "kind and gentle" site, compared to others.

In fact, I am kinda surprised at times by people being offended by what I consider mild language, innocuous opinions, and pretty humorous posts.

Lee


----------



## Banana Brain

Wouldn't it be a bit hard to fight on a cooking forum? I mean, a serious fight. We never talk about anything people get offended or defensive about, like on a politics forum or even a movie forum.


----------



## suzyQ3

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be a bit hard to fight on a cooking forum? I mean, a serious fight. We never talk about anything people get offended or defensive about, like on a politics forum or even a movie forum.


 

Hahaha....you have obviously never met some of my beloved family members. They could fight about who should pass the salt. But seriously, people can get defensive and mean about any topic, so kudos to any site on which such stuff is rare.


----------



## Barbara L

Of course this is the nicest one Mud--After all, you're here.

 Barbara


----------



## Sabrine

I don't have expertience with forums in english . This is the only one i visit. I'm not very active, I feel more comfortable in french  but i like to read you  and have no problems to understand


----------



## mrsmac

This is the first forum i have belonged to, hubby belonged to a band forum for The White Stripes and that could get pretty nasty but then again he gives as good as he gets. I joined a pregnancy and baby forum this year and was stunned at how nasty and rude people could be. In my limited experience this is the most caring forum around.


----------



## marmalady

The Internet provides a great, anonymous place for some people to criticize, be rude, bash, whatever.  Also allows for the trolls, the true sickies, to pop in and cause havoc.

I'm a member of a diverse number of forums; from a Shiloh SHepherd one, to a medical transcription one, and a spinal cord injury one.  THe only one that is as well moderated as DC is the Shiloh one.  The others are full of backbiting, sniping, stabbing, whatever; the reason?  Lack of moderation, and very little moderation.

Banana - you'd be surprised at the 'food fights' that can develop over things like technique, whose recipe is 'correct', ingredients, etc.!


----------



## Snoop Puss

What makes this forum work, in my opinion, is the ethos and atmosphere created by the site helpers and the senior members. For which, many thanks.


----------



## GB

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> To the frank part, no harm intended, but Craigslist food forum is, by far, the most horrible, negative, nasty, negative, and a few explitives I will spare, food related site I have EVER encountered.


I couldn't agree more TATTRAT! That forum is evil. People post innocent questions like "how do you cook xyz" and the responses they get are "what are you, stupid???". It is just a nasty place.

I belong to a few other (non-food) forums and none have the feeling that DC has. There is a photography forum that I belong to that I find very helpful and they people there are very friendly. That site does not have the same community feeling that this site does though. It is a great site, but they do not feel like family.

DC is a family, even if 99% of us have never met in person. We truly love getting and welcoming new members (something that most other sites don't seem to like very much) and most importantly we respect each other. We know that we can have disagreements, but do it in an adult way. 

The reason this site is the best one on the web (I truly believe we are) is because of it's members. We have a very special group of people from the members who have been hear for years to the ones who just joined this week.


----------



## ironchef

Like GB and other said, it depends on the people. Most people here are pretty even keeled and amicable which keeps things in order so the admins and mods don't really have to step in that often and lock threads or delete posts.  

I'm a member of other forums (chef, cars, and sports) and what happens on those forums depends on the mods. If the mods are active and address things right away, things stay cool. I've been on forums where the mods basically did nothing and there was a lot of flaming and other things and the forums just weren't fun to be around anymore.


----------



## lulu

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be a bit hard to fight on a cooking forum? I mean, a serious fight. We never talk about anything people get offended or defensive about, like on a politics forum or even a movie forum.



Hey, I have a cheddar cheese issue with you Banana, rofl!  

And I am a memeber of a cat forum which is also friendly but I have to block out the fact that many of the memer of that forum are also members of an other forum where lawyers and police have got involved it gets so nasty!  They are talking about CATS for goodness sakes *sigh and shake head*  Oh, and the fruit growers one I am on, but rarely visit, wow, those people can get quite sensitive about the pH of water in different areas and potting mediums, although the right people there are also really helpful.

Yes, it is nice here.  I think the whole karma thing is a nice touch too.  I love giving karma.  And unlike the other forums I am a member of my friends and family benefit from this one too. It does seem to be VERY well moderated though, that is a tremendous help.  Moderators make or break a site really.


----------



## Corinne

BlueCat said:
			
		

> There do seem to be an "old guard" here who know each other very intimately, but they are pretty nice to everyone for the most part.  I still avoid some topics that seem to be only for them, but that's going to happen from time to time.
> 
> BC



I agree with you about the "old guard" for the most part. Some people seem like they know each other fairly well. 

The thing is - unlike High School & other groups - they seem to welcome new members & don't discourage anyone from becoming one of "the old guard", right along with them!  The whole DC group is very encouraging, let's say! I know that I'm very comfortable here.

Corinne


----------



## SharonT

I’ve also been here only a few days, and it seems a wonder that I never found it before (I finally thought to Google the magic words “discuss cooking”)! I was a long-time member at Compuserve Cooks Online, which has been around a long time. You can go there now to read – and what a wealth of great reading and recipes - but of course you can’t post unless you pay for the CS membership. 

I also enjoyed the “AskJeeves” cooking section time back when anybody could post answers to the questions, and it was great fun until they instituted a rating system in which everyone could give stars (or whatever it was) but also anyone could give negative ratings, and it was just silly. I remember one ENDless squabble there about whether condensed milk is the same as evaporated or whether condensed milk always means sweetened condensed milk. It got ugly. Eventually there were fully as many hateful posts about whatever "so-n-so" brought down someone’s ranking and I’m sure that’s why it was dismantled.

I’ve also enjoyed a much smaller board for a number of years… but it’s just petering out and starting to get a lot of spam posted from lack of attention.

So, YES – this is the BEST (at least this week!) – uhm --- that WAS a joke about the newbies having to do the mopping up, right?


----------



## urmaniac13

I have been to several other forums, but DC is the one which has become dear to my heart and to which I participate regularly.

There are many other nice and civil forums around. Many of more technical forums, like for certain softwares are there for the users to assist each other when they don't find the answers for their problems in their manuals and faq sections. There people stick pretty much to the technical side, discussion on the particular problems posed, period. I don't see much camaraderie growing in this sort of forum, even though people remain helpful to each other when the occasion arises. 
And also there are some forums whose people are nice enough but decidedly lack in stimulating dialogue or idea exchange.

I think what this forum makes special, besides the fact that everyone are so nice and civil are, firstly the ability of the members to create/maintain quality conversations with their own ideas, wit and opinion, yet always accompanied by due respect and sensibility. Then there is this magical atmosphere that tugs at your heart, the way draw each members together and makes you honestly care about each other. This, you very seldom find among other internet forums.


----------



## RMS

Hey, most of the time we are talking about food...What's not to like or fight about.  Seriously, I like it here because we stay away from politics and controversial issues.  There is a friendly atmosphere here and I think it attracts friendly people.  What ever the reason, I'm glad I found DC!


----------



## expatgirl

I think that this is one of the nicest forums that I've ever joined and the fact that there are no "food fights" going on.  As mentioned before that's due to our active, caring moderators----I also love the pictures and the variety of quotes that go with each poster---just wished that I was more computer literate to "jazz" mine up as well.  Anyway, there aren't many sites that I rave about to others and this one definitely is.


----------



## texasgirl

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> I frequented a political message board that became, before it disappeared, almost consumed by trolls and by those who seemed more interested in personal attacks than in discussion. We have developed a new site that so far seems more above board. Neither site, though, by almost unanimous agreement, has what you call "moderators," which I assume are those who have the ability to censor. Perhaps most members of a politically based forum feel that their freedom to express themselves is paramount.
> 
> In any case, I have been so impressed and pleased with this site...for all of my one week or so of membership.  What seemed like a lot of overwhelming bells and whistles have come in very handy. I couldn't believe that I could edit my own comment after posting it and discovering that I made a dumb mistake.
> 
> My only slight, truly slight, discomfort is something that just can't be helped: Joining an existing and successful forum in which people have already bonded and have formed friendships can make one feel a bit like an outsider. As a well-known contributor on the political site I mentioned, I used to hear that "complaint" from newbies. They would refer to us regulars as a clique. I have an inkling now of how they felt. It shall pass.


 
Please don't feel this way!! I learned to just keep talking{typing}, and yes, I'm the same way in person after getting over the initial shyness, and then, LOOK OUT!! I can't seem to shut up 
You'll start remember things about the ones that are here daily and get just as comfortable as we are .

I also like it here because of the way we can talk to each other and not be afraid of weirdos coming in. We have such a wonderful group of admins that watch out for us all here. I've been to a couple of other places and they're just not nice at all!!


----------



## suzyQ3

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Please don't feel this way!! I learned to just keep talking{typing}, and yes, I'm the same way in person after getting over the initial shyness, and then, LOOK OUT!! I can't seem to shut up
> You'll start remember things about the ones that are here daily and get just as comfortable as we are .
> 
> I also like it here because of the way we can talk to each other and not be afraid of weirdos coming in. We have such a wonderful group of admins that watch out for us all here. I've been to a couple of other places and they're just not nice at all!!


 
Thanks. I really believe that that slight discomfort I mentioned is just a natural reaction to any existing or established group. I was fortunate to attend the same school system up until college, but I can definitely remember that look on the new kid in class. Same thing. You hit the nail on the head, though. It really is mostly up to the new kid to figure out the way the group works and how best to fit in. 

But as to your "I also like it here because of the way we can talk to each other and not be afraid of weirdos coming in," well, um, no promises there.


----------



## buckytom

BlueCat said:
			
		

> There do seem to be an "old guard" here who know each other very intimately, but they are pretty nice to everyone for the most part. I still avoid some topics that seem to be only for them, but that's going to happen from time to time.
> 
> BC


 
please, please do not avoid any topics at all. especially ones for the old guard (is that another nickname for mudbug? lol, just kidding sis... )

seriously, while i really and truely appreciate the friends that i have made here, there's always room for another view, another voice. 

also, please do not make the mistake that has doomed so many forums. that is assuming the regular contributors are not interested in a newbie's point of view. i am as willing to share/debate/joke around with all members, new and old alike, even canadians, as i am with the ones that i have become personally connected with.

you won't know you have a friend if you keep yer yap shut. after all, this is a communication device. the more you put into it, the more you'll get out. i promise. (if not, see alix... she underwrites the dc guarantee of friendship)

and to stay on topic and answer the question: yes, this is the best foodie site around. i visit but rarely contribute to other sites, mostly because of time restrictions. but also because i do not feel welcome. not for lack of trying to make friends and inject a little fun, and maybe a few recipes or tips, but a few sites either just ignore you, or even get nasty. a few are full of such snobs that think they only dine in the finest places, and are always greeted personally by the chef. gimme a break. i'd bet they put their pants on one leg at a time.

some of you may know me, and that i'm not exactly a wallflower, so if the nasties are around, they come out early and often.

the regulars at the epicurious chat room actually told me that i didn't fit in because i didn't understand that it is run like a small town bar, and i didn't show enough respect to the locals. small town bar? i guess the term "world wide web" doesn't mean anything to them.

well, they can keep their small town bar, and smaller minds. i'm here to stay.


----------



## VickiQ

Anyone who here who has the slightest interaction with you Mr. Buckytom is very glad -"you're here to stay"!!


----------



## crewsk

I have to agree that this place is the best. After being on the Food Network boards & the shutting down, I joined a few other cooking sites, DC being one of them, & this is where I stayed. I didn't like the "feel" of the others. DC is like that old pair of jeans that fit just right. I was away from here for a while & when I came back, it was like comming home after being on an extended vacation. Ya know, some things around town had changed & new neighbors moved in but that makes it even better! DC has heart & I think that's because we all put in a little bit of ours to make this place so special.


----------



## Shaheen

Oh ya! This is the friendliest forum without a shadow of doubt! My friend was reading my private messages and was quite surprised to see that the admins actually reply! and that too with smileys!! He said the people on his forum are not at all like that. I'm so proud to be a part of this forum


----------



## Jikoni

Yes this is certainly the  nicest forum to belong to.Reeeeeeeeeeeeeely lovely people.


----------



## TATTRAT

It is the poridge Goldylocks woulda picked...just right.


----------



## jkath

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> But as to your "I also like it here because of the way we can talk to each other and not be afraid of weirdos coming in," well, um, no promises there.


 
Oh thank goodness! I thought I was the only one! 

BTW, I love when newbies come in! I feel like I am so fortunate that I get to personally welcome each and every one when they first join.  I've said to many of them what my sentiments are about this forum:

_*Discuss Cooking is the family that has daily reuinons.*_

And I mean that!


----------



## kulikuli

DC has a policy. The moderators 'friendly but firmly' ensure policy is adhered to (e.g. manners) and lead by example. It is done without much being said, but everybody seems to know that there is 'Law and Order' at DC.

Result is one of the really friendly sites on the web, flame free, welcoming and helpful. There most certainly are a lot of others.


----------



## mudbug

buckytom said:
			
		

> please, please do not avoid any topics at all. especially ones for the old guard (is that another nickname for mudbug? lol, just kidding sis... )


 
**** has frozen over.  I have become "the old guard" on the internet, of all places.

For you newbies, buckytom is my cyber younger brother, who I occasionally have to bop over the head (but it is done with love) to keep him in line.  He keeps me in stitches, mainly.  And he has a poetry about him when he gets going.  And he has some good recipes too.  We'll get to know you, too - just keep posting and nudge your chair in a little closer to the table (otherwise bucky will steal all the brownies PA and Alix baked!)


----------



## pdswife

Yep, this is the best place!


----------



## lulu

I have PROOF that this is one of the friendliest boards ever since my last post in this thread.  Last night one of the members here met my husband in a city where he is alone and showed him the city, patiently answered a barrage of questions about living there, took him for a beautifyul meal and introduced him to the rest of the family.  I am amazed at the kindness and generousity of this person and I think his actions must also go towards the nice-ness of this forum!


----------



## Chef_Jen

Seems to be pretty good and i belong to a lot of food forums


----------



## Run_Out

This board is by far the most friendly I have seen. Nobody seems to get upset and everyone seems very friendly to me, plus you get responses to your questions unlike some boards I have seen.

later


----------



## thumpershere2

WEll I think we should liven it up a little with a fight.



*        Food Fight!!!*
*  Cake in the face to who ever shows up next. *


----------



## mudbug

I am not afeared of thumpershere2.  Bring it on, th! (hiding fistfuls of chocolate pudding behind my back).


----------



## buckytom

(eating fistfuls of chocolate pudding...)

hey, nice tattoo 'bug!!!!

never seen a tat of the bill of rights on a chick's butt before...


----------



## TATTRAT

you spelt TATTOO wrong! Comon Bucky! i expect more outta ya!

I know all about the TATTs'


----------



## buckytom

lol, oops! 

i was distracted...


----------



## TATTRAT

It is all good my man!


----------



## mudbug

step a little closer here, buckyboy, and I'll show you where the rest of the Constitution is........


----------



## jessicacarr

YES. oh, um, did i say, "yes."?  I meant...YES.


----------



## DaCook

I like this forum. I don't participate alot, I know. But I personally am not really into "answer a question with a question". I sometimes participate in the what's for dinner thread. If a question comes up that I can answer, I will. Basically, I just don't converse alot, but I do read alot. Cooking is my profession, and there are not alot of threads about that, and the hazards and horrors of this profession, but I do love to read of some of your experiences at home.  So keep on posting.


----------



## NZDoug

:I find the MODERATORS make me uncomfortable.
I really want to talk about REAL JERK!!!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/real-jamaican-jerk-marinade-25667.html


----------



## VeraBlue

Everyone likes food and everyone has to eat from time to time.  

I've moderated discussion boards where it came to the equivalent of verbal fisticuffs...

The exclusion of politics and a general PG nature around here are what keep this place so friendly.   

People feel quite strongly about their politics, religion, etc.. and many cannot seem to discuss it without belittleing a person with contrary views.

I think it's difficult to actually get in someone's face about a Boston Creme Pie recipe


----------



## Michael in FtW

NZDoug said:
			
		

> I find the MODERATORS make me uncomfortable.


 
Why?

Inquiring MODERATORS want to know!


----------



## Chopstix

When I found this site two years ago, I liked it immediately because it was a very active, responsive forum that welcomed newbies warmly. People were mostly nice.  I've kept coming back eversince.


----------



## adnan

I just joined this forum, but I liked the warm welcome I got. I dont see that on most forums...


----------



## kimbaby

Take It From Me Mud, Everyone Here 
Gets Along So Well..i Have Been To Some That 
Actually Spilt Over Confrontations...
So Dc Is Very Rare


----------



## shpj4

*mudbug*

DC is a great site with wonderful helpful people.  Everyone gets along just great and also have a great sense of humor.


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen

Being a newbie to forums in general, I can honestly say you guys are sweeter than raspberry jam on pound cake. And that comes from someone who's asked a couple of silly (okay, dumb) questions and never gotten a hasty reply.  Very professional too.    
   Fellow DC-er,
  Lisa


----------



## lindatooo

It is the sweetest - in many others people become either arrogant or very condescending when they feel their own expertise and that does not happen here.  Folks here are genuinely helpful and pleasingly nutty!

2 in Or


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen

Talk about sweet, just look at that avatar! Who doesn't like strawberries?!  Gotta get one for me (not sure just what yet).
sweetly yours,
Lisa


----------



## Dove

And for any one who doesn't tthink so...the door to my woodshed is always open..Bucky..I've got my eye on you.Dove


----------



## suzyQ3

I posted a couple times earlier in this seemingly unending thread. At the time, I had been a member for only short period of time. Basically, I said that I found it refreshing but mentioned a slight discomfort regarding cliques, which I was quick to say is a part of nature and something that shouldn't dissuade any newcomers.

I hope no one misunderstands what I'm going to say now about this thread: While I understand people's desire to compliment and to express their satisfaction and delight with a place where they feel comfortable, I think we have to be careful about overreaching into any cloying smugness or complacency. Too many voices parroting how wonderful and darn sweet we are and how we all get along and how no conflicts are allowed because we have admins looking out for us can begin to sound can begin to grate a bit. It can also lead one to think that ANY dissension is frowned upon or deleted. 

I hope that's not the case because after all, we are adults here. We have varying opinions that just might occasionally lead to -- omigod! -- a disagreement or even an argument. I've seen such threads be closed or even vanish into thin air. I guess I just believe that more freedom, not more control, makes for an even more interesting place. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## kitchenelf

suzyQ3 Please take my comments coming from the "other side" 

We do not allow member bashing, nor Moderator, nor Administrator bashing.  I think everyone is just trying to express how refreshing that is.  If posts disappear it is because they took a turn for the worse and were going nowhere and the bashing had already started.  We have seen several VERY large bulletin boards closed down because of this.  I made a personal vow that this would never happen at DC.  The other Administrators of this site also have this same vision.  When it does happen it is nipped in the bud.  I think the majority of members do not consider the downhill spiral of a thread more interesting.  It gets VERY old after awhile when members cannot even make a comment without being belittled.  And the belittling usually comes from one or two members who just quite haven't been socialized yet.  

Another thing we do is not allow advertising.  DiscussCooking is not a free place to advertise.  Those posts will also disappear.  Some posts are waaaaaaay off topic from the thread and maybe won't even relate to ANYTHING!  Those posts are either moved to the right forum or deleted.  

The owner of this site has a vision for DC too - I'd like to think he came aboard knowing we would take good care of his site and not let it go down the tubes.

I hope this explanation gives you a different view.


----------



## suzyQ3

I appreciate your taking the time to reiterate your view as a site admin. While I understand the presumed reason for such a point of view and policy, I respectfully take exception to it. I guess I always like to err on the side of freedom of expression. It's nice to be nice, but it's more interesting, IMHO, to let people speak freely -- within legal limits and excluding the most egregious possibilities.


----------



## Alix

Suzy, I'm sorry you're unhappy with our policy. I know it grates on folks sometimes. If everyone were willing to be polite in their interactions with others we wouldn't be needed at moderators. We always hope for the best, but we know that on the internet people feel more anonymous and post things they would never say to someones face. Thats why we make sure when you join our community you know that your posts may be edited or removed, its in what you agree to when you become a member. Just human nature. 

I have often said to my kids, you don't have to like the rules, but you DO have to obey them. 

Again, I'm sorry this makes you unhappy, and I really hope you find a way to enjoy the site in spite of the things you disagree with.

To the rest of you that posted the things that you love about DC, I am so glad that this place is one you like to "hang out" at. I love it here too.


----------



## Jikoni

I belong to two forums, DC and a Fashion forum. I have no recollection of the last time I posted in the fashion forum, but always can't wait to visit DC.


----------



## Gossie

This place is the best!!!  Why would I come back and bug people each day?


----------



## Stinker

I think this is the best site ever. Everyone has been so nice. What I like about it is, if I am searching for a recipe and make a post, there is a response to my post. I don't feel ignored on here. From the day I joined I have felt very comfortable and look forward to seeing it every day. So thanks DC and I think you are the friendliest.


----------



## mudbug

Gossie said:
			
		

> Why would I come back and bug people each day?


 
wait a sec, Gossie.  that's _my_ job 'round here...........


----------

